# s2 stilts



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I've been using skywalker stills for the last couple years but have been thinking about going to the dual ARM s2 stilts and wanted to see what everyones opinion is I have a lot of knee problems from the army thought these might help.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> I've been using skywalker stills for the last couple years but have been thinking about going to the dual ARM s2 stilts and wanted to see what everyones opinion is I have a lot of knee problems from the army thought these might help.


been using dual sided for about 10yrs. now and love them. Much nicer on knees and back,lighter,been lookin into new magnesium set (yellow) hear they are even lighter. P.S. the hair will grow back around legs where the straps on old stilts rub you raw:yes:no more bald rings


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

The magnesium are the ones I'm looking at in the new walltools catalog


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I use the s2 mags,,, when they came out, they had an add with an older guy, claiming they were the "old man stilts" 

They are. If you have knee problems,,, these are the friendliest stilts you can buy. I find that they hold up longer than dura-stilts too,(haveing been a dura-stilt junkie for 20+ years).

You can leave the toe strap undone, and hook the leg strap to where it just closes the cuff, but not in contact with your leg. Try that with a dura-stilt.

JMHO,,,,,,,, I could be wrong,,,, but I'm not ,,:thumbup:


----------



## msd (Apr 10, 2011)

als taping tools had the alum 24-40 on sale 2 weeks ago for 175.00 plus ship bought 1 set


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

msd said:


> als taping tools had the alum 24-40 on sale 2 weeks ago for 175.00 plus ship bought 1 set


 
Al's is a great company,,,,, and Al gave me a break on a part,,,,when he didn't have too, it was a factory defective part and he sent me the replacement even tho I didn't buy the tool from him. Hard to beat a guy like that !!! He also spent about 30 minutes on the phone with me to help me sort the problem out, again at his exspense.

Thanks Al !!!!:yes:


----------



## msd (Apr 10, 2011)

if you guys want a good price on the 15-23 or 18-30 mag stilts theres a guy on ebay that has them for 109.99 plus 22-99 ship killer price if you need the shorter ones. go to ebay and type in sur stilts or his company name is drywall connection


----------



## msd (Apr 10, 2011)

they also have the alum ones for 95.99 a set plus ship and both are the double struts:thumbup:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/my-s2-sur-mags-w-snowboard-bindings-1686/


best stilts i've ever used, and i've used them all.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks for reminding us of winter:blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I only use stilts for an hour at a time, I know God only gave me one body so that means I got to take care of:glare:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I only use stilts for an hour at a time, I know God only gave me one body so that means I got to take care of:glare:


My old duras felt like that but my skywalkers are much better on the body.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Had Durras for years. Now have the Skywalkers, alot more comfy but not as stable.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I only use stilts for an hour at a time, I know God only gave me one body so that means I got to take care of:glare:


I'm with ya joe..Wish I could do the same.
On 8' I run all the closets off my light weight werner bench .
Sometimes I almost welcome cathedrals so I don't have to wear those damn things.. :yes: My ankles sound like snap-crackle-n-pop In the morning.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> Now have the Skywalkers, alot more comfy but not as stable.


I have to wear them in reverse - side brackets to the inside - to make them comfortable. It works, for me. I previously saw at least a couple others on here saying the same thing.


----------



## Justa Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

The mags are great. Bought them when first came out. Short set. Very stable, don't gouge your leg [not need to add duct tape, foam, your brothers shirt for padding]. Use them for a week and you will get pooped out on any other clunkers due to couple pounds saved. Rember you are carrying a couple pounds for miles with any others.

The new sur stilt, blue=-single strut are heavy and feel wierd, the heavy strapping jambs with mud, hard to work, they are a step backward.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

msd said:


> if you guys want a good price on the 15-23 or 18-30 mag stilts theres a guy on ebay that has them for 109.99 plus 22-99 ship killer price if you need the shorter ones. go to ebay and type in sur stilts or his company name is drywall connection





msd said:


> they also have the alum ones for 95.99 a set plus ship and both are the double struts:thumbup:


Did anyone by chance order up any of these?


----------

